# Myrtle Beach 1st week in May?



## w.bob (Mar 23, 2011)

My daughter and her husband would like to get away and thought of Myrtle beach. I have been to Hilton Head but never Myrtle Beach and I was never there in May. What is the weather like the first week of May. I would think it is warm enough for outdoor pools but what about the beach? I am sure they can find plenty to do but they enjoy the water and the beach.


----------



## tiel (Mar 23, 2011)

We have been to Myrtle Beach several times during early May.  As you might expect, you can have really nice weather, and maybe ok weather...should have warm days, maybe a day or two with rain.  It's a very nice time to be there.  The beach should be very nice, so long as they don't plan to spend time in the water...we found it too cold.  OTOH, we have always seen some folks venturing in.

I think it's a good choice for a getaway.  Wish we could go too!


----------



## sandyman (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re. May in Myrtle Beach*

May can be fickle for Myrtle Beach.  Water will most likely be too cool unless you really like it that way.  Normal pool water is 80-82 degrees.  Beach water will probably be in the low to mid 70's.  Weather can be wonderful.  There are some good restaurants there.  The front desk can help meet your needs.  I highly recommend going to one or two of the shows.  They are professional and very entertaining.  Front desk can help with that, too.  Perfect weather for golf or tennis.  Fishing should be good at that time of year.  There are "head boats" that take people out for half or full day.  Should be able to get private charter as well.  Some of the fishing piers could be good for Spanish Mackeral.  Hope this helps.


----------



## w.bob (Apr 10, 2011)

sandyman said:


> May can be fickle for Myrtle Beach.  Water will most likely be too cool unless you really like it that way.  Normal pool water is 80-82 degrees.  Beach water will probably be in the low to mid 70's.  Weather can be wonderful.  There are some good restaurants there.  The front desk can help meet your needs.  I highly recommend going to one or two of the shows.  They are professional and very entertaining.  Front desk can help with that, too.  Perfect weather for golf or tennis.  Fishing should be good at that time of year.  There are "head boats" that take people out for half or full day.  Should be able to get private charter as well.  Some of the fishing piers could be good for Spanish Mackeral.  Hope this helps.



Sandyman, what shows are you referring to?


----------



## stevedmatt (Apr 11, 2011)

Although I believe Myrtle Beach has disassociated itself with all of the events, the third and fourth weeks of May are "bike weeks". There will be a ton of motorcycles in the area of the Grand Strand.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 11, 2011)

w.bob said:


> Sandyman, what shows are you referring to?



There are numerous musical shows that play in special theaters throughout Myrtle Beach.

A few:

Legends in Concert - star lookalike/soundalikes such as Elvis, Louis Armstrong, etc. - we saw this 2 years ago & had a very enjoyable time - they now have a brand new theater by Broadway at the Beach

Good Vibrations - music/dance show featuring music from the 60/70/80's - just saw this a few weeks ago & had an awesome time

Hooray for Hollywood - music/dance show featuring music from various movies from the classics all the way up to current favorites - also saw this one a few weeks ago & it was great

One - a musical show at the Alabama Theater - music/dance/comedy show - saw this about 6 years ago & remember it being very entertaining

There are more, but these are a few that I have seen.


----------

